# My reds



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Rhode Island reds

Rooster hens and chicks


----------



## Pip (Aug 14, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Rhode Island reds
> 
> Rooster hens and chicks


Very nice!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Pip said:


> Very nice!


Hey, thanks!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy, content, good looking flock.


----------

